# Periodontal disease, teeth pulled in young dog



## PepesMom (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

This is my first time posting here. I have a 3-1/2 year old male Havanese/Havana Silk Dog. He had his first dental cleaning today. In fact, he is still at the vet's in recovery. 

We knew his teeth had issues and weren't as healthy as a dog of his age's should be, but we weren't prepared for the call we got! The vet extracted 16 teeth! She reported they came out easily because of bad periodontal disease and erosion under the surface. I could not believe what I was hearing. 

More teeth will need to come out at a later date, but she didn't want to do it today because he was under anesthesia so long she didn't want him under any longer. I am absolutely shocked and beside myself with upset over this that my poor little dog has to go through this. She will show me the x-rays at this two week follow up and show me the extent of the problem, as well as discuss dental care/treatment.

Has anyone ever heard of dental/periodontal issues of this nature in our breed? 

Thank you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PepesMom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first time posting here. I have a 3-1/2 year old male Havanese/Havana Silk Dog. He had his first dental cleaning today. In fact, he is still at the vet's in recovery.
> 
> ...


dental and periodontal disease are a particular problem, not just with Havanese, but with all toy dogs, who tend to have crowded mouths in general. It IS unusual for it to be that bad, that young, but it's important to brush your dog's teeth regularly to prevent problems. Hopefully your vet will go over how to brush so that he can keep as many teeth as possible!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I believe it. As a groomer I've seen small breed dogs with teeth literally rotting out of their mouths at 1.5 yrs old. A high quality food and daily brushing really helps keep the tartar in check.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is terrible I'm so sorry how is Pepes going to eat?I need to start trying to get the sisters teeth brushed. Everytime I do it they fight me. I gave up over a year ago now I'm feeling guilty. I looked at maddies teeth and they have brown on them. I think I would have better luck with a finger brush and just force it? Maddie wont let me cut her nails either. I do have them trimmed regularly. Can you explain what the teeth looked like?


----------



## PepesMom (Jun 11, 2012)

Last night was rough. He was crying and in a lot of pain despite the pain meds, not surprisingly given what he's been through. It was a restless night for Pepe and the whole family. Today is much better. He has been somewhat back to his old self by being bouncy and playful a little. I am really surprised how well he's doing so soon. 

He eats Royal Canin Special Mini dry food. Since his dental surgery yesterday, I have been running it through the food processor and turning it to tiny particles. Then I mix it with low sodium chicken broth and it turns into something resembling canned food. He loves it. I guess he will be eating soft food forever.

Suzi to answer your question, to me his teeth didn't look that bad but some were brown near the root. If that is not normal, I didn't know. Apparently the vet didn't think they looked alarmingly bad either because at his 3-1/2 year checkup in June, she looked at his teeth and didn't make a comment. I am the one who came out and asked how his teeth looked. She said he could stand a dental cleaning. That's why this is such a shock - I was totally unprepared. She had mentioned at appointments prior to this one that his teeth didn't look consistent with a dog of his age and were not as healthy looking as she would like to see.

In addition to the 16 that were extracted yesterday, she said more will need to come out in another surgery. I am going to take him to a specialist, a dog periodontist for a second opinion before any more teeth are taken. I am still in disbelief that my baby lost 16 teeth! So awful.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow. I am not a veterinarian but from what I understand, teeth with some tartar at the base just need to be scraped, but maybe there was someunderlying problem with the root and gum. I agree, I would take him for a 2nd opinion before getting more teeth pulled. I have seen teeth that are brown or even green, and the dog still has them. It seems odd your vet didn't tell you in advance. If it were that bad I would think you would have noticed sensitivity and your vet would have at least mentioned there was a possibility of teeth pulling. Plus, dental work on dogs can be super expensive. See if you are able to get one of the teeth as a sample, then you can show it to the 2nd vet. Good luck and keep us posted. Poor Pepe!



PepesMom said:


> Last night was rough. He was crying and in a lot of pain despite the pain meds, not surprisingly given what he's been through. It was a restless night for Pepe and the whole family. Today is much better. He has been somewhat back to his old self by being bouncy and playful a little. I am really surprised how well he's doing so soon.
> 
> He eats Royal Canin Special Mini dry food. Since his dental surgery yesterday, I have been running it through the food processor and turning it to tiny particles. Then I mix it with low sodium chicken broth and it turns into something resembling canned food. He loves it. I guess he will be eating soft food forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad he is okay and likes his soft food. From how you explained it thats what Maddies teeth some in back look like.Did he have bad breath or anything?


----------



## PepesMom (Jun 11, 2012)

atsilver27, they said it was bad periodontal disease. The regular vet who does his checkups did prepare me for the possibility that he could lose teeth, but to me it sounded more like a general statement made to any pet owner prior to a dental cleaning. The vet who did the cleaning & extractions was a different vet from the same practice from the one we see regular for routine work. While he was under anesthesia, at least she did call me before she proceeded to explain the severity of the problem and get my authorization to extract. She made her finding after x-rays and an ultrasonic cleaning to see what the teeth looked like under the plaque build up. Apparently it was clear from the x-rays that he teeth were a mess from underneath.

Looking back, I guess there were always signs. Before the tooth extraction, he had always refused hard treats. He seemed to struggle a bit when eating hard food, like juggling the food around in his mouth. He had times when he would lay down and go quiet, looking and acting as though he didn’t feel good. We just never put 2 and 2 together that it was all related to bad teeth.

Suzi, yes he has always had bad breath from the time he was a puppy.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I would have a major issue, to the point of outrage with your regular vet. There is no way his teeth should have been that bad without your vet seeing the signs and talking to you. 

My vet told me on my first visit the risks of periodontal disease, and the importance of oral hygiene. She checks his teeth at every visit.


----------

